# tire changing



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

Coming back from the horse show, I had a flat on my dually. It was a front tire. Grrr.... Called the roadside assistance even though I have all the stuff I need, but what the heck, it would be tons of work to remove one of the backs and put it on the front. And I paid for roadside assistance so I'm going to get my money's worth.

Guy came out and didn't have the right size lug wrench. Fortunately I had the right one and a knee pad for the tow driver. And boy did he have to WORK to get the eight lugs on each tire unloosened. <wuss alert> I don't think I would have been physically capable of doing it without some pipe extension on the lug wrench. 

I'm going to add a length of suitable diameter steel pipe to the pile of "behind the rear seat just-in-case junk".


----------



## Overread (Mar 7, 2015)

It's the machines they put them on with at manufacture/servicing. Once those nuts are on with those machines they take a huge amount of force to get off again. We did much the same and have carried a long metal pole to help increase the length and get more leverage to get the nuts off on car tyres


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Carry a portable air compressor. We call them "air bombs." And keep it filled. 

Pure luxury when changing tires. I keep one in the tack room of my trailer.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I carry a brake a bar for that happen to me and no help


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

boots said:


> Carry a portable air compressor. We call them "air bombs." And keep it filled.
> 
> Pure luxury when changing tires. I keep one in the tack room of my trailer.


An air impact will deplete an air pig (more common name) in about 3, maybe 4 lugs tops. On a dually where the lugs are torqued to a higher rating you might get 2 if you were lucky. Refilling them with a small 12v air compressor is a lesson in frustration...ask me how I know. 

Nothing beats a breaker bar in the end...and if need be, a length of pipe as has been mentioned for some extra torque.

AAA guy should have come properly prepared really, but increasingly they are refusing or disallowing 1-ton dually trucks from many services due to their size and weight. Make sure to read the fine print on many roadside service offerings as they consider our trucks "heavy duty" often.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I keep a 4 foot piece of pipe in the back of my truck. It can have a lot more uses. Make sure the it will fit over the brake over or tire tool. I use mine over a pipe wrench also and prying on things. It is always the things that you don't have that you need.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

We carry a battery type impact wrench. Works pretty good.


----------

